# Canning Corn



## tamilee (Apr 13, 2005)

Due to the sugar content of sweet corn I know that it goes rancid fairly quickly.

So, what do I do when I have prepared more corn than I am able to can in a day?

Can I store it in the fridge overnight (covered?) or should I freeze it and can it later?

Thanks.

tamilee


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

If you're reasonably confident that you will get it tomorrow, fridging it covered overnight hasn't ever caused me any problems. But if you think maybe you won't be able to get to it in the morning, then best to freeze it.


----------



## tamilee (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

That's where we have been. Spent 10+ hrs Sat putting up corn patch #1 - #2 cometh too soon.



















Just doing. Some 30 qts of whole kernel, unknown on the cob Sat .... just doing it as it is.

Peas started last night, maters still rolling ... and all needs WATERING!!!!










We've been freezing the corn as we found that "sweet" corn tends to caramelize ( turns brown) when canning.

Enjoy the moments of reading .... just been busy of late


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

a'ightten I'm sooooo jealous. Our soil is so cold there's no way we'd even get that much corn, and certainly not corn or maters this early. Ah well, my own fault for living in Zone 2-3, eh? But that's some beautiful produce you have there.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

a'ightthen said:


> We've been freezing the corn as we found that "sweet" corn tends to caramelize ( turns brown) when canning.


I noticed this browning with the supersweet (sh2) corn hybrid we planted, and in one variety of SE/se sweet hybrids ("Sugar Buns" I think it was); but it didn't happen with the "Silver Queen" SE/se sweet hybrid or the "Golden Bantam" open-pollinated sweet corn.

Do you remember which variety you noticed this happening?

I wonder if this only happens with yellow or bi-color (super)sweet hybrids?


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

I noted it first with Silver King - an se approx 1 week earlier than Silver Queen ( same line but I had grown up freezing). I've grown Silver Queen since the mid 70s .... when it was still acceptable to miss school for the harvest  But I am just now 46 so it ain't all that bad and far-fetched 

This batch is Sweet Chorus ( 67 days) from Harris, next will be Sweet Rhythm ( 74 days). Patch #3 is Brocade ( 83 days).

Sweet Chorus is great but yielded about 1 ear/stalk. Sweet Rhythm is showing 2.

Folks will tell ya that this is all wrong due to spacing ... but it can work, Patch 1 ..










Patch 2 does has more room ...


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Hmm, so you had the browning with a white/silver variety and not just the yellows like me. How odd. I even expected my silver corn to brown because we have high iron in our water which sometimes discolors pale foods like potatoes and navy beans when we can them.

Do you hot pack or raw pack your kernel corn? Maybe that makes a difference? I raw pack whole kernel unblanched.


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

Silver King hot packed last year per National Center for Home Food Preservation | How Do I? Can Vegetables


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I've never done cream-style since we prefer whole kernel. Wonder if cream style browns more easily than whole kernel since more of the sugars are exposed when you "cream" the cobs?


----------



## tamilee (Apr 13, 2005)

A'igtthen ;
What a lovely bountiful harvest. We picked a few field peas today and I am canning tomatoes tomorrow.

Do you live in NC, too?


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

PlicketyCat said:


> I've never done cream-style since we prefer whole kernel. Wonder if cream style browns more easily than whole kernel since more of the sugars are exposed when you "cream" the cobs?


 Beats me. That was my first attempt at canning corn ... had always frozen it and will continue with that I reckon.

tamilee - "Do you live in NC, too?"

Hanging out in NE GA neighbor.

Temps are forecast for triple digits, no rain in sight .... 'spect I'll be busy watering for a bit.

Patch #2 is looking good ...










Yukons are surviving so more to do there 










Peaches are on, apples cometh, squash, maters .... yeah, c ya and best wishes!


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

A very nice garden !


----------

